# Florida Keys (macro)



## Iván Costa (Sep 30, 2009)

Mano Negra: Cayos de la Florida







Mano Negra


----------



## pugnacious33 (Sep 30, 2009)

Great shot! Not sure i'd consider that macro though.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 30, 2009)

This makes me so extremely jealous. I would do almost anything to go to the keys now. BEAUTIFUL! It's getting cold in NY already! :'(


----------



## Dwig (Sep 30, 2009)

photo28 said:


> This makes me so extremely jealous. I would do almost anything to go to the keys now. BEAUTIFUL! It's getting cold in NY already! :'(



It's cooled off a bit here in Key West also. It was only about 85 today, a full 5-7 degrees cooler than a few weeks ago.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 30, 2009)

Better than the 60s...


----------



## Kw_Reis (Oct 2, 2009)

Dwig said:


> photo28 said:
> 
> 
> > This makes me so extremely jealous. I would do almost anything to go to the keys now. BEAUTIFUL! It's getting cold in NY already! :'(
> ...


 
I felt the difference on my way to work this morning, windows up, no A/C and didn't feel hot. I love Key West in the winter months. You guys can have this summer crap.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 2, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 2, 2009)

40's here!

Great photo, just beautiful... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phranquey (Oct 3, 2009)

More of a close-up than a macro, but great shot anyway. The dead flower was a little distracting, so (since you have it listed that your photos are OK to edit) I took a quick liberty. Not the greatest cloning work, but....


----------



## Iván Costa (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Phranquey. I like your edit.


----------



## Bresine (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice shot but agree with above...does'nt strike me as "Macro".  ...also your signature and blog stamp are a bit distracting in the photo. just me, but id make them much smaller and put them in a corner of the photo if you had to have them.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice capture !! I love the background


----------



## Kethaneni (Oct 12, 2009)

Stunningly beautiful photo.


----------



## Mango (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely shot!


----------



## jbylake (Oct 13, 2009)

Phranquey said:


> More of a close-up than a macro, but great shot anyway. The dead flower was a little distracting, so (since you have it listed that your photos are OK to edit) I took a quick liberty. Not the greatest cloning work, but....


 
Very nice edit!  You had a great shot to work with, and just made it better. I truly don't think that I would have had the eye to catch that. I'm a bit confused about the "macro" though, I agree that it should be labeled as "close-up", but what the heck, the OP can call it anything he/she wants, as far as I'm concerned.  I would put the watermarks in the lower right, and much smaller.  I just hate to see a great shot like this, with big distracting logo's.  Just my .02 though. Great shot, great edit!

J.:mrgreen:


----------

